# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Minimap Track Hack + Zoom Hack

## DrGonzo

This is a very small, quick app I made to enable tracking objects on the minimap in-game that can't normally be tracked.
This will show:
-rare monsters (including treasure goblins/pygmies)
-chests and certain other lootables
*NEW: now reveals all of the minimap you can see.* This does not inject any code or hook anything and shouldn't be detectable by warden in its current state.

Zoomhack - use slider in the app, or use mouse wheel (works from in-game too).

Warden info - confirmed by members of the community and I that it's not detected, and not possible to be detected with warden as it currently works. Blizzard can (and has) implemented detection mechanisms in the game, outside of warden. Use of this hack, like any other, is at your own risk.

----------


## bigman3912

working...

----------


## DSentinus

Nice work man, i had a brain injury aswell and know how terrible it is, i will donate some moolah next week on pay day.

----------


## DrGonzo

I don't see why mouse wheel scrolling isn't part of the game - feels very natural. Works great for kiting on demon hunter, or zooming in on barbarian or monk for a sweet view of combat. The game's regular camera doesn't really show off how dynamic combat can be.

I think for my next mini-app I'm going to try first person and/or third person view. I saw somewhere else someone had gotten the game to play with an xbox controller. It would make it feel like an entirely different game, which after running through the same story line 4 times per character, you desperately need.

----------


## Iraq

Really good app, tried it out for a bit tonight and was everything i was exactly what ive been looking for. :P

hopefully it stays undetected for awhile because this shit is bananas!

----------


## Deranged23

Very impressive hack. Agreed that the mouse wheel scrolling is very natural! Good job man, thanks for taking the time to provide this for everyone interested in it.

----------


## jho369

Minimap doesn't always work. Chest have not shown up for me while doing a Azmodan run...however the slider is completely amazing.

----------


## DrGonzo

Some chests/objects may not show, I'm having to hardcode names in because I haven't figured out a good way to filter based on data. Let me know the specific names of the stuff that isn't showing up, where its located, and I can look into getting it implemented.

And thanks.

----------


## holyshadow

Works like a charm. thanks!
Would be awesome having a blue dot for rares, instead of the common red one.

----------


## Tory123

Been waiting for this bad boy for days.. Good work friend..

----------


## DrGonzo

I can't change dot colors without modifying their code, which I don't intend on doing (mainly it makes it wayyyy more detectable and vulnerable to warden at that point).

Open to feature suggestions in general though - sound alert on chests/treasure demons/etc for instance. More gizmos to track (if any are worth it, Armor/Weapon rack tracking should be in there already but other lootable drop rates seem too low to call out on the map).
Auto-pot at low health would probably be a good one too. I'm down for adding more features to make it a general helper app.

Remember, The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo. Brody needs your help.

----------


## Malaki2030

I understand Blizzard is looking for maphacks with warden already...how is it that this one won't be detected immediatley, if you don't mind me asking?

Its the same idea isn't it, or does it work differently?

Also, if I zoom out then close the .exe the zoom remains. Is this safer than leaving the .exe running?

I'm guessing probably not since if the zoom stays afterwards than theres probably no active injection. Although that atleast does stop the minimap hack part right?

----------


## jho369

I don't think maphack is detectable because once the game starts, all the information is saved client side. Maphack is just an overlay extracted stored information and make it visible...If I am correct, the game like D3, incomplete, created a year after D2, uses 2005 graphic isn't going to detect anything but there's always a chance of getting banned, but the chances are slim to nothing compared to auto click botting, which is very slim since it doesn't inject to the game that brings to Warden's attention. If you're playing the game that isn't implemented, there's always a risk.

----------


## Malaki2030

> I don't think maphack is detectable because once the game starts, all the information is saved client side. Maphack is just an overlay extracted stored information and make it visible...If I am correct, the game like D3, incomplete, created a year after D2, uses 2005 graphic isn't going to detect anything but there's always a chance of getting banned, but the chances are slim to nothing compared to auto click botting, which is very slim since it doesn't inject to the game that brings to Warden's attention. If you're playing the game that isn't implemented, there's always a risk.



You shouldn't answer questions when you don't know what you're talking about :O
I'm not that experienced but I do know for a fact that maphacks ARE detectable and ARE being detected by warden now.

----------


## DrGonzo

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2305818 (1.0.2.9950 Minimap Object Tracker)




> looking for maphacks with warden already


The kind of hacks warden can catch are those that modify .code segment and single level pointers, and/or inject a dll.

This is safe. I'm not modifying any game code, injecting any dll or code cave. Warden (as it works now) cannot detect this. Sure they could always rewrite warden, or implement client checks but it's extremely unlikely. As always, don't use any hacks on any accounts you can't afford to lose (unwritten rule to agree to, to even be on this site).

Also, this is not a maphack (to me anyway). A maphack reveals parts of the minimap you haven't been to yet (but the client knows about). This is a track hack like you would see in WoW. 

More reading material: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ults-bots.html (Hookshark results for bots)
If you run HookShark after running my app, voila, no modifying diablo3. If you look at the screenshot, they use 3 hooks/patches for maphack = detectable.

----------


## fuc847

thanks! you really shouldn't call this a hack as it may unncessary alert blizzard/warden. and really, it ISNT a hack in terms of, as you said, just giving info that you already should know. it helps "assist". 

my suggestion in addition to auto-pot, can you add auto-preperation (DH skill) when discipline is low? its a similar concept to health.

----------


## jho369

> You shouldn't answer questions when you don't know what you're talking about :O
> I'm not that experienced but I do know for a fact that maphacks ARE detectable and ARE being detected by warden now.


Site your source or STFU. You should really take your own advice. Don't state the obvious. Everyone knows any type of "hacking" are detectable but if you know how the coding, you should know know the work around. Do your research before stating the obvious, it make you look less of a dumbass for flaming. Just my .02 cents

----------


## DrGonzo

Updated download link in first post to new version that supports today's patch. 

Heads up tracking might've broke with the patch. I'll look into it a bit more later.

----------


## jgrizzle88

Does this currently work with the new patch? If so how exactly do you get this to work?

----------


## ErnestoJuarell

> Does this currently work with the new patch? If so how exactly do you get this to work?


Read the post above yours...and the edited first post.

----------


## pwndbymeh

removed removed removed

----------


## jho369

How come the maphack or other minimap things don't work. Only the zoom works. There was mmBBQ or something like that before 1.0.3 and it zoomed twice as far as yours. Is there away to make the zoom out more? Scouting is important  :Smile:

----------


## DrGonzo

They added some more actor attributes which shifted them around. I've been too busy with RL work to give the app a proper update.
I can increase the max zoom, I don't actually play the game so I don't know what an optimal setting for it is  :Wink:  Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## vince69002

True, only Zoom does work yet.

----------


## Kickapoo

I hope you can update this when you get time, seems like the best hack out there.

----------


## DrGonzo

Ok, finally got the time to update this today. First post has been updated with the new version (Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!).

Reminder, my friend needs support. The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo

Edit: Oh, increased max zoom out length, added shrine tracking.

----------


## Kilise

I like the program, I'm not sure the minimap hack or w/e is working, I dont see any difference other than now I see chests, shrines, extra zoom but the rare mobs dont have any difinitive thing to them, I dont see yellows as a Blue dot so to speak, just a red, and some I don't even see as a dot at all.

----------


## LegacyAX

Ah I didnt realize you posted this already :P +rep great app

----------


## Sivers

has anyone tried using this in conjunction with mmBBQ map hack? would be perfect with the map hack + rare tracking combo

----------


## T3h Sorrow

Seems the link isn't redirecting, says 

"The page isn't redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."

----------


## DrGonzo

Attached file to first post, download link appears down.

----------


## T3h Sorrow

> Attached file to first post, download link appears down.


+5 for you sir

----------


## Dozza

zoom hack workin like a charm but it wont show rare mobs on map

----------


## DrGonzo

The way I'm filtering for rare mobs right now is kind of hit or miss. If any devs would like to share info on how they're doing it I can improve it.

----------


## gamerscore

yep filtering/color coded rare mobs would be great, thanks though and I will make a small donation if its done

----------


## Mezoberren

Can anyone share with me how to get this started.

When i click on Select Process, nothing shown up.

----------


## mnkjiu

It's been patched boy~ =]

----------


## DrGonzo

Updated first post with new version.

Chest/Object tracking is working, rare mob tracking is not. Will look into it when I get a chance.

Thinking about doing a feature involving calling out items. Sell value/item level/rarity filters. Anyone know how to set an item to show tooltip?

----------


## Topher45

no link in the first post?

----------


## Insany

pictures of it working?

----------


## Sykosys

> Updated first post with new version.
> 
> Chest/Object tracking is working, rare mob tracking is not. Will look into it when I get a chance.
> 
> Thinking about doing a feature involving calling out items. Sell value/item level/rarity filters. Anyone know how to set an item to show tooltip?


Tested and working perfectly. Thanks!

----------


## DrGonzo

Re-added download link, appears filebeam is back up.

----------


## mnkjiu

Tried using it, don't how to get it to work. The launch button doesn't seem to be clickable. Help?

----------


## DrGonzo

Sorry the launch button is a placeholder graphic. Also to people reporting not being able to select a diablo3 pid from the box - also not functional yet  :Wink: 

Anyway, just run app when you're in-game and that's it. You can then scroll your mouse wheel to zoom in and out.

----------


## mnkjiu

I can only zoom in and out? Can't do anything else yet at this point? =]

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

Hi, with the zoom out, can I kill elites without them noticing me?

I mean if I can attack elites while they stand still, because I'm not in their range.

Thanks for the amazing app and sorry for the bad english.

----------


## mikeytheflash

cant get it to work with window xp.....

----------


## jokerssd

so now the working function are just zooming??

----------


## DrGonzo

*New version up with maphack (reveals all the map available to you).* This hack works differently in that it does not inject any code or hook anything. 
Other (detected) maphacks hook the main thread and call engine functions to reveal the map, this does not. As with all hacks, use at your own risk and don't use on any accounts you can't afford to lose.

You guys above:
To use it, just run it after logging onto a character. The only thing not working is tracking rare mobs, it works occasionally. If you attack a mob, it will attack back, sorry.

----------


## DrGonzo

Speedhack in the next version. Will be minor ~10%. Anyone know with more certainty the highest you can safely go?

----------


## bamb00zled

works flawless! thanks

----------


## DrGonzo

Lol. 205 downloads with 1 comment. I guess that means it works well and no one has to complain about it?

----------


## Cortez11

Haven't tried the hack, but awesome contribution.

A close friend of mine has been diagnosed with brain cancer just earlier this week and I know exactly how difficult it can be. Donated to the cause - all the best.

----------


## TedBundy

> Lol. 205 downloads with 1 comment. I guess that means it works well and no one has to complain about it?


Sorry, I rarely comment, but decided to post after reading this. This is amazing and without the performance hit that mmBBQ had. One thing that I am hesitant on, however, is your plans to introduce the speedhack. I really, really like this maphack and I feel that the speedhack would only further Blizzards efforts to detect and ban users of this software as it effects the game in very clear and tangible ways. This is the best maphack yet (love the gui) and I would hate to see it get hammered so early in its life.

I also like you trying to help your friend and once my rmah clears I plan on donating a little to him so your efforts with this haven't gone to waste.

----------


## megacalcii

thx for hack, but range of detected is low  :Frown:

----------


## DrGonzo

Cortez: thank you, very much appreciated. His condition isn't quite that bad (no tumor I'm aware of, just a cyst that won't kill him, only cripple him. He used to be a pretty damn good artist but he's at the point now he can't hold a pencil well enough to draw anymore) but all good vibes accepted.

megacalcii - if you want it improved, ask Blizzard to send more data  :Big Grin:  It shows everything the client knows about, this isn't like D2 where you immediately get the full map layout upon loading an area.

TedBundy: I appreciate it. I wasn't going to comment but after figuring out how to do the maphack without injecting/hooking, I was hoping others would share my enthusiasm. 
As far as "seeing it get hammered so early in its life", this hack is way more likely to end with me walking away from disinterest in the game (my highest level is 41 and I bought the game at midnight release. lol). This was an experiment to see how/if I could help my friend out and it has utterly failed for the record.

Speedhack will probably not be seeing release, or maybe I'll include it as an easter egg.

----------


## npploveyou

interested in the speedhack dude  :Smile:  so do we have the easter egg yet or it is still hatching??

----------


## keksi360

great hack.
thanks.

----------


## Stormzz

> TedBundy: I appreciate it. I wasn't going to comment but after figuring out how to do the maphack without injecting/hooking, I was hoping others would share my enthusiasm. 
> As far as "seeing it get hammered so early in its life", this hack is way more likely to end with me walking away from disinterest in the game (my highest level is 41 and I bought the game at midnight release. lol). This was an experiment to see how/if I could help my friend out and it has utterly failed for the record.
> 
> Speedhack will probably not be seeing release, or maybe I'll include it as an easter egg.


I'm happy with anything I can get  :Big Grin:  I can't enjoy D3 without seeing the map. I didn't have much of a chance to play the game either, I pre ordered it and always worked then would have a chance to play and server would be down for maintenance. Found a maphack, used it for 10 mins, went to work out of the city for 10 days and came back to good old server maintenance. So now getting as much as I can! Thank you for your time!  :Smile:

----------


## lionllc

Really good app,Thinks.

----------


## megacalcii

> megacalcii - if you want it improved, ask Blizzard to send more data  It shows everything the client knows about, this isn't like D2 where you immediately get the full map layout upon loading an area.


I used immortal maphack and radius was more or it seems that
Thx for fast answer  :Smile:

----------


## everknown

so any info about using it on XP machines? because XP users cannot use this program...it won't search for the diablo3 proces, even manually typed it in,it won't work. Run as admin gives error.

----------


## iKweli

Yeah it doesn't work on XP.... sucks.

----------


## fieldy22

Does this let you see goblins on the top of the stairs from the waypoint on the ancient path in act2 or do you need to be closer before they're visible to you?

----------


## EduardoSC

working on win 7 64 bits...thx

----------


## everknown

> Yeah it doesn't work on XP.... sucks.


And are they going to make a fix for this? or it stays this way?

----------


## DrGonzo

I don't have XP, and frankly at this point you shouldn't either  :Wink: 
Is it crashing or just doesn't attach? What's the error message from running as admin?

New version of D3 drops Tuesday. If anyone gets me the info I need to fix it, I will (have a hunch it's about setting debug privilege).
Also I got the rare mob tracking working 100%. Speedhack will be disabled unless I figure out a neat way to enable it - I don't want it available to everyone by default.

----------


## noskid21

How safe is this? 100%?

how can i revert the zoom back to normal?

----------


## feignx

Thanks, really good!

----------


## DrGonzo

It's as close to 100% as you can get. To revert zoom, press the Z button in game to cycle between the game provided cameras.

----------


## hb123220

doesn't work on zh-TW client? got nothing on Selected Process:

----------


## vaakomaster

I use XP and there is nothing in the selected process list  :Frown: 
even by clicking on the buton nothing appears
will you fix it ?
thx

----------


## DrGonzo

I need a couple people with XP to contact me (pm me with skype name) so I can add XP support to the next version.

----------


## EatMyCold

Anyone banned for this yet? I've used it a few times but I'm still a bit weary. Doesn't read or write to memory, you say?


edit: Doesn't write to memory but it does read... correct? I would think it has to read...

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

Waiting for the new version! (:

This app is so amazing that I can't play without it now!!! xD

----------


## DrGonzo

It does write, it just doesn't write to anywhere warden (the way it currently works) can read. They would literally have to keep copies of stuff in memory and constantly check everything for changes, and the game would run at about 2 fps.

----------


## pwndbymeh

also waiting for new version.  :Smile:

----------


## rawr912

Yea, neeed a new version  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrGonzo

I'm going to try something new. Last version had 890 downloads and probably no donations. 
The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo - next version will be released after the $5500 mark. If it hits $6000 by next week I'll turn on speedhack.

Edit: Tracking elite/champ mobs works 100% now and I think I got the XP issue fixed.

----------


## riketz

> I'm going to try something new. Last version had 890 downloads and probably no donations. 
> The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo - next version will be released after the $5500 mark. If it hits $6000 by next week I'll turn on speedhack.
> 
> Edit: Tracking elite/champ mobs works 100% now and I think I got the XP issue fixed.


I Donated!

Great program you got here. Hope you keep it updated.

And good luck to your friend.

----------


## riketz

Wouldn't the speedhack be a little bit much though, I mean cause I basically use this just for the zooming out and the the dots on the mini map.

Wouldn't a speed hack draw more attention to yourself and possibly get you banned?

----------


## brucewang

i agree. i think we're all kinda hoping to just use it to farm more efficiently. please don't add speedhack  :Frown:

----------


## emersonbnd

If you could take a moment to visit The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo, my friend needs all the support he can get.
Supporting my friend = help me support this app, if you find it useful.




> THIS IS A FREE APP. It is not locked in any way. You are not required to donate or even click the link. But that'd be awesome if you did, trying to help a friend out.
> 
> I'll be updating this for the new patch, open to feature suggestions.
> 
> Warden info - confirmed by members of the community and I that it's not detected, and not possible to be detected with warden as it currently works. Blizzard can (and has) implemented detection mechanisms in the game, outside of warden. Use of this hack, like any other, is at your own risk.



I made a 15 dollar donation, I know it's not a lot. but already helped him with something. Thank you. I hope the new zoom

----------


## pwndbymeh

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^

----------


## DARKKYN

THIS IS A FREE APP. It is not locked in any way. You are not required to donate or even click the link. But that'd be awesome if you did, trying to help a friend out...... Yet there isnt a link any longer to actually get the app., even after we had previously donated.....

----------


## riketz

> THIS IS A FREE APP. It is not locked in any way. You are not required to donate or even click the link. But that'd be awesome if you did, trying to help a friend out...... Yet there isnt a link any longer to actually get the app., even after we had previously donated.....


That is because the previous link was for an older version that is no longer working. We just have to wait and see if this one will be updated. 

Of course the wait isn't stopping me from scouring the internet looking for another updated zoomhack, which I have yet to find  :Frown:

----------


## unclesam77

> THIS IS A FREE APP. It is not locked in any way. You are not required to donate or even click the link. But that'd be awesome if you did, trying to help a friend out...... Yet there isnt a link any longer to actually get the app., even after we had previously donated.....


yeah i also previously donated before... i hope you have the app updated. and i hope you friend is doing ok.

----------


## DrGonzo

To those of you that already donated, I'm not trying to be a dick. I was going to try to work out something where you could contact me for a copy but that would require a bunch of time setting up authentication and a bunch of other stuff that isn't worth the time or effort. As it is, someone would just post it for everyone else to use. All I'm asking is for a few people to chip in a couple of dollars each. If this app isn't worth that, my time is better off trying to help him out a different way.

That said he appreciates all the support and good vibes everyone's been giving. His attitude has greatly improved and he's been able to get around more. Still can't hold a pencil or draw and it's killing him though.

Edit: Speedhack is just about 10%, think of it as wearing better boots. It's not enough to get detected/banned for (*) but enough to raise your GPH when botting.


*technically anything is detectable, sorry.

----------


## DARKKYN

sent you a PM, to try and work something out. Hopefully people keep spreading the word to help out your noble cause. Thanks for all your efforts.

----------


## java44

donated my last remaining paypal funds. gl

----------


## remitos

doesnt work anymore with the new patch ???

i read all the post but didnt find a link for download

----------


## Native79

> THIS IS A FREE APP. It is not locked in any way. You are not required to donate or even click the link. But that'd be awesome if you did, trying to help a friend out.


and then...



> I'm going to try something new. Last version had 890 downloads and probably no donations. 
> The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo - next version will be released after the $5500 mark. If it hits $6000 by next week I'll turn on speedhack.


thanks dude... u said it's for free but u want donations. so do a buyable version of that and everyone are happy.

----------


## Roflcopterlmao

any chance we getting the new version without having to pay, op?

----------


## Iraq

> and then...
> 
> 
> thanks dude... u said it's for free but u want donations. so do a buyable version of that and everyone are happy.


I hope you die in a fire, seriously.

The OP released a FREE app that he kept updated for months, and is now asking for a small amount of DONATIONS to help his friend, money which he will never see or touch, and your coming at him like hes some kind of greedy pig, completely uncalled for.

----------


## jcosta223

does this version have elites on map now? if so, i will donate.

----------


## DrGonzo

Yes, elite tracking is now 100%.
Some numbers for consideration:
-this is the 5th version of diablo3 this app has supported. It now has 3x the number of features it launched with. How many hours do you think it took to make you guys the best damn (out of process) companion app out there?
-the last version was downloaded about 900 times. It only takes 40 people chipping in $5 to hit the goal.

It's now free as in PBS. You the individual are not required to pay for it. I am not selling any software - that entails certain liabilities and would require auth/DRM and such to use. More work, more cost and none of that is the point of this. It's free, you are not required to pay anything to use it. When it's released. When my friend receives enough support. The Save Brody's Brain Fund -- Indiegogo

----------


## Kash6

I'm all for the idea of helping your friend, however the issue you're running into is that some people who donate money with the intention of being able to use your program are worried that they might put out some money, even if its only $5, to only have the goal not get reached and them not get to use this program. Most people are in it for themselves, not helping your friend. I believe if you were to charge, for instance the $5 that you require 40 people to put out, you would make far more money and keep everyone on these forums content by getting the program directly. I understand you are worried about other people freely distributing it after they gain access but you need to work with mods and admins to prevent that as much as possible.

----------


## rawr912

Thanks a lot for the share bro
Will donate with my paypal
Also, how come i can't see the download link?

----------


## shuto121

Waiting for this to be released before I donate.

----------


## mam0n

Hi author of the program. Today me and my friends blocked in game!!! used your program.

----------


## Kilise

Blocked in game? what does that even mean? you got banned?

----------


## mam0n

Error 318002 - your account was blocked. on emeil
the message - use of the foreign software came. Used your program with friends - blocked accounts all.

I do not write English through an interpreter

----------


## neopg

> Blocked in game? what does that even mean? you got banned?


Just got this from Blizzard

Greetings,

* * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *

A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts. 

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files. 

Cheat Programs ("Hacks")We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls. 

Automation Programs ("Bots")We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation. 

This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies And bla bla bla............

----------


## arcanblade

people getting banned? omg... im scared now.. am i next? i uninstalled it already am i still next?

----------


## arcanblade

holy **** i thought this stuff was super safe. omg omg im still not banned but i can feel it coming... the BAN HAMMA

----------


## DrGonzo

Were you guys using anything else? If this app got you banned, it must've flagged for awhile considering there isn't a release for this last version of diablo.

Edit: I'm not banned, and I'm the only one with a copy of the hack. Were you using the other zoomhack floating around?

----------


## mam0n

Used only your program on last patch, on this patch did not use the program and have received ban. One my friend did not use week your program and too has received ban.

----------


## DrGonzo

Is this affecting anyone else?

Is anyone else using your IP that would be banned? Blizz is apparently banning by IP now. It just seems like if it was specifically this app, there'd be about 900 bans instead of two.

----------


## TedBundy

I have used this maphack for at least a week or more of full time playing and have not been banned. You're the only one reporting a ban for this specific program, I have a feeling you aren't giving us the complete story and your ban is totally unrelated especially considering there was a gigantic bot banwave recently.

----------


## pwndbymeh

ive used this and only this prog as well. got banned this morning.

----------


## neopg

> Is this affecting anyone else?
> 
> Is anyone else using your IP that would be banned? Blizz is apparently banning by IP now. It just seems like if it was specifically this app, there'd be about 900 bans instead of two.



I only using this and no others.

Edit# and oh ya Appeal fail too.
 :Smile:

----------


## cutekamote

i vouch for this proggy me and my friend have not been banned

----------


## TedBundy

> i vouch for this proggy me and my friend have not been banned


I'm sorry, I'm not trying to diss you or this program, but that means absolutely nothing. Iv been using everything under the sun and I have survived the banwaves where others who have done the same stuff or less have been banned. I would tread VERY lightly from here on out as Blizzard seems to be banning arbitrarily to keep us wondering what their methods are. They likely have a huge list of flagged accounts and are just choosing a certain number at random to ban each day/week. They seem to be using the same engine for their bans as they are for their freakin loot rolls.

----------


## pwndbymeh

btw.. i dont know if you guys have experience this too.. after a long period of playing. if you guys have tried to alt tab, you'll see small collections of mini screenshots of the past (maps, enemies, etc..) im thinking.. if any of those gets sent to blizz then they would obviously see that you are zoomed out. but then again.. isnt it illegal to if info is being sent to them with out your knowledge?

also ive read somewhere that you can check if your account was flagged by checking the D3debug.txt..

2012.07.13 07:32:36.293474900	Cheats: DISABLED

looks like thats not entirely accurate as mine still shows disabled and yet I was flagged and banned.

----------


## DrGonzo

That cheats string is for internal testing. Blizzard employees can enable stuff like godmode and that debug log indicates if they were used during the session. Alt-tabbing mini screenshots, are you referring to window window previews shown by the OS?

Let's please keep the FUD out of here. Constructive posts and credible ban reports of ONLY USING THIS APP AND NOTHING ELSE NO EXCEPTIONS. I have a friend looking into this a bit closer but there does seem to be credible ban reports.
Implications:
-delayed bans, flagging people from 4+ days ago
-only banning randomly, sparsely

----------


## unclesam77

here is my side of the coin,

i have 2 accounts, 1 mainly for bot using VS while the other one is pure gaming. i was so ready for the bot acc to get banned seeing people using vs started saying getting banned, but instead my main account is banned. the letter written offense is third party program. i only use ur zoomhack nothing else. my only gut feeling culprit is this program.
then in the evening, my friend called me , he told he got banned. i told him mine too. he said post patch, he didnt use any other program, coz u havent released it.

i hope it helps. IF i ever buy diablo to play again, i would be VERY careful about using any hacks now..

----------


## adobe3dfx3

I cant say this program got my account banned because after that update several days ago i couldnt use this program anymore. I used the other free 'SIMPLE ZOOM HACK' in the forum. I was using that for 2 days then i got banned yesterday around 630pm pst.

Earlier that day I did not use the zoom hack, I was able to log in around 1pm pst then logged on at 7pm pst and i got the hammer.

1. Either this program got me banned
2. or Simple Zoom hack

----------


## arcanblade

Is it a possibility that how blizzard knows you are using the maphack is by you are clicking far away? like if you dont have a zoom hack you wont be able to click very far, but if you have zoom hack you can click on unexplored places which is not possible without the zoom hack, just my theory.

----------


## StarChild90

> Is it a possibility that how blizzard knows you are using the maphack is by you are clicking far away? like if you dont have a zoom hack you wont be able to click very far, but if you have zoom hack you can click on unexplored places which is not possible without the zoom hack, just my theory.


Their servers would actually melt if they were tracking every mouse click every player makes...

----------


## Brewder

The minimap portion of this hack isn't working. I still have a regular minimap but the zoom feature is working. Problem?

----------


## DrGonzo

No portion of this hack is working because I haven't released it for the latest version of diablo3. Haven't figured out if the ban reports are legit - I think people were just hit with ip bans or had used other tools.

----------


## Fazed722

I have used this tool on multiple accounts sine your initial release, and everything of mine is still ban free.
REALLY would like an updated version of this!

----------


## midnitedream

Where is the DL link please?!

----------


## Ahntrax

Any news on an update?

----------


## wolf182

We need this. T.T 

Any news of the updated version ?

----------


## w1z4rd

I bet blizz was sitting around one day and was like, So today ladies and gentleman we will learn how _they_ will reverse engineer everything you've made and how we need to counter this with our super expensive and ongoing project, Warden.

Everybody meet your fail.

----------


## mkmach

thanks for this

----------


## Dameron9

I am a newbie here and I apologize for not understanding, but where is the link to download this map hack?

----------


## Morningstar98

where is the app located... ? :O

----------


## S0ul3r

Where is download link?

----------


## sed-

> Where is download link?


its out of date?

----------


## QPwnz420

Yes, he will post it when everyone/him figures out if the ban hammer has indeed pwned the prog or if it can be reworked once again and released for updated patch/warden. Second, but most importantly....don't buy a pack of smokes today and donate the money to his friend in need, because that's the right thing to do O.o! best of luck to your friend

----------


## Niondir

What is your tool doing? Editing process memory (data not code)? Seems the only way to realize those hacks. Or do you just read the memory? But that would imply any directX injections.

Edit: Is the download link offline?
Have you written the program in C/C++?

----------


## wickedirish

where can i download this... i do not see the link sir?

----------


## sed-

> where can i download this... i do not see the link sir?


pls go back to school and learn how to read sir, idk how many times people have stated this sht is out of date..

----------


## vplusive

Where is the link to download this?? and is it still working?

----------


## kowal854

where is the download lols :? cant find it heh

----------


## despinoza

where is the link? can anyone provide this link please thanks.

----------


## bait

Lol ppl still asking for download link I don't think anybody reads here

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ootrick66

No, it's not working. There has been too many reports of banning so the author of the prog is re-working things.

----------


## DrGonzo

I am the author of this app and there will be no new versions. It's true that there were ban reports but it was looked into by myself and others and cleared (my account still isn't banned and I've used it more than anyone else). The real reason is that not enough people saw value in the application for me to continue to support it. I had been asking for donations for my friend who'd recently become seriously ill and despite the popularity and high amount of users was not very successful. 

We appreciate the money that did come in though - his story hit reddit and he was able to raise a modest amount of money for his family (just had a baby girl).

Oh and Diablo 3 sucks. Please go play something fun like Smite or Path of Exile.  :Wink:

----------


## hailang266

very nice pro

----------


## Shanerd92

^Getting those post newbie.

----------


## YukaChen

thanks for this amazing tool !

----------


## illestD3

So where's the download link for this application? and is it Mac OS friendly?

----------


## locape

wheres the download link ?

----------


## lolcoco

anyone got some pics to see?

----------


## illestD3

> I am the author of this app and there will be no new versions. It's true that there were ban reports but it was looked into by myself and others and cleared (my account still isn't banned and I've used it more than anyone else). The real reason is that not enough people saw value in the application for me to continue to support it. I had been asking for donations for my friend who'd recently become seriously ill and despite the popularity and high amount of users was not very successful. 
> 
> We appreciate the money that did come in though - his story hit reddit and he was able to raise a modest amount of money for his family (just had a baby girl).
> 
> Oh and Diablo 3 sucks. Please go play something fun like Smite or Path of Exile.



So where can I download it at? If you'd like me to make a donation in exchange for the link let me know and i can send $5-10 via eGold/WU/PayPal

----------


## DrGonzo

Download: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
Virus Scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/08d6...is/1357533704/

I'll just leave this here. Zoom hack is disabled, I don't have time to verify its safety. I haven't been banned with it so the rest of it should be ok. As always use at your own risk.

Edit: I had someone ask about using it so I'll clarify:
-run diablo 3, log onto character
-run hack
-there is no step 3.

The "Launch" button doesn't actually do anything.

----------


## norbi21

need offsets:confused:

----------


## benjaniah

How to download this?

----------


## jetcar

can you give source code?

----------


## limitary

good good good

----------


## limitary

"""""""""""""""""

----------


## pumaex

thank you !!!!!!!!

----------


## EmeraldArcher187

can someone please explain how to download this, and tell me if it works or not? I love this game alone and was just scrolling around for a thing just like this but I saw that it was made a few years earlier.... and I thought this would be cool, so please contact me if this works or not. thank you

----------


## daff370

I have question can you see all rbgs when you tp on any map without moving ? insta reveal

----------


## simsari2010

Downloadlink plz?

----------


## OuttaControlX

where did the download go? someone hook me up?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> can someone please explain how to download this, and tell me if it works or not? I love this game alone and was just scrolling around for a thing just like this but I saw that it was made a few years earlier.... and I thought this would be cool, so please contact me if this works or not. thank you





> I have question can you see all rbgs when you tp on any map without moving ? insta reveal





> Downloadlink plz?





> where did the download go? someone hook me up?


10 characters

----------


## Somibear

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## siklopentan

denemek istiyorum umarım çalışır

----------


## crakotte25

download link?

----------


## cherouvim13

Download link got vaporized

----------


## rafivip

where is the download link ? do i have to hit thanks or something for it to appear ?

----------

